

Netflix to Deliver All 13 Episodes of ‘House of Cards’ on One Day - whalesalad
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/01/business/media/netflix-to-deliver-all-13-episodes-of-house-of-cards-on-one-day.html?_r=0

======
bpolania
Isn't Lillyhammer a Netflix TV series, how come that “House of Cards” is the
first show made specifically for Netflix?

------
whalesalad
Dear moderator: why did you butcher the title?

------
pasbesoin
What caught my attention -- as soon as I saw the title -- is that while this
is in many ways touted as an "original" and a "first" (i.e. by and direct to
Netflix -- although as to first, what about e.g. "Lillyhammer"?), I gather
from reporting that it is indeed what I suspected: A (yet another) remake of a
British show.

I recall seeing the original "House of Cards" on Masterpiece Theater (aka
American distribution of British drama). It was quite good and distinctly
British including in its snide humo(u)r.

The U.S. production may "pull out all the stops", but I'm not sure they can
top or even match the original.

And I'm somewhat disappointed that this "original", "first" effort is
apparently not actually creating a new show or opening new territory,
creatively.

